# Puppy Is Quite Sick After Getting Neutered. Please Help!!!



## Bethl (Apr 30, 2012)

Romeo our 6 month old Mini Schnauzer was neutered this past Monday (2 days ago). He came home about 5 hrs after surgery & you would never know he had anything done, except he was tired and dozed most of the day/evening.

Tuesday was great, no problems.

This morning (weds) aprox 10 AM he started to throw up. It is a white foam -kind of.

I HAD to go away most of the day for a medical test. Hubby stayed home with Romeo. When I got back home about 4:30 hubby said he had thrown up about every 1/2 hr. Same type of throw up.

He has not ate or drank ANYTHING since Tuesday evening. Refuses everything. So I called our vet. She said that some dogs get the anesthesia reaction a few days later rather then like most that get it the day of surgery.

He is very listless, has chills to the point of shaking until I covered him up like a child in a big heavy comforter. His surgery area looks really good. His balls (sorry can't spell T word lol) or where they were looks like to grapes now. I don't know if they looked like this the past 2 days or not. I just can't remember. 

Has this every happened to your dog/cat after being "fixed"?

My other worry is we had a horrible flea problem a few weeks ago & bomb our house. Well last night I gave Romeo a new chewy that we keep in a room that hubby said he did not bomb but today told me he now thinks he did bomb it. *I think he DID bomb it as I can't think of a reason he would not had. The chewy bag was open. Not the whole ways but it was not a sealed bag. Could he have poison from that?

Of course I took the chewy off of him. I actually took it off of him this AM before I thought about the bombing event. I took it off as I was thinking it was not good for him to have if his belly is upset. I had not thought of the bombing when I called the vet, so they don't know this info yet and were closed when I did think of it.

Our vet said to call back & bring him in tomorrow if no better. Oh she told us to give him 1/2 a teaspoon of pepto every 6 hrs. We did & he has not thrown up since. Then tomorrow (if he is doing better) we are to give him a little rice to start with and pretty much do a brat diet for a day or so.

Please tell me what you think about all of this. I am SOOOOO worried!


----------



## Bethl (Apr 30, 2012)

can anyone help me?


----------



## cynsley (Sep 15, 2012)

My sister has a lab. When he was 6-9 months they got him fixed. He threw up white foam. I am not sure how often or how for how many days. They feed him white rice and boiled chicken for about 4-7 days then started mixing regular food in till he was back on his normal chow. There vet said he was having a reaction to the anesthesia as well. They just followed there vets instructions and he is currently 10 years old now. Good Luck


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Bethl said:


> can anyone help me?


He should be rechecked by the veterinarian.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I would take him back to the vet and insist that the vet check him.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Our vet said to call back & bring him in tomorrow if no better. Oh she told us to give him 1/2 a teaspoon of pepto every 6 hrs. We did & he has not thrown up since. Then tomorrow (if he is doing better) we are to give him a little rice to start with and pretty much do a brat diet for a day or so.


Have you contacted your vet today? This really isn't something that forum members can help you with, it's a matter for your vet. Please contact your vet and have them check your pup.


----------



## Bethl (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you all. I guess I was hoping someone could help me* UNTIL* the vet could see him again. He seen the vet again this afternoon and needed IV fluids. Today clear water only allowed which is no issue as he won't drink  Tomorrow stage 2 baby food of beef turkey or chicken ONLY. No rice or vegs or anything else. Then the next day add some of his dog food to baby food very little 2 times a day and as long as he keeps it all down keep adding more & more each day.


----------



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

i was think vomiting bile from empty stomach.its good to have nutrical on hand


----------



## Bethl (Apr 30, 2012)

He is doing much better, still on baby foods and not drinking as much water as I would like to see him drink but he has a lot more "spunk" then he has had in several days 

What is nutrical?


----------



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

Bethl said:


> He is doing much better, still on baby foods and not drinking as much water as I would like to see him drink but he has a lot more "spunk" then he has had in several days
> 
> What is nutrical?


 this one is for puppies they have one for dogs as well
http://www.amazon.com/Nutri-Cal-Hig...=UTF8&qid=1348303149&sr=8-1&keywords=nutrical


----------



## Bethl (Apr 30, 2012)

He has not had a BM since a very tiny one (rabbit poop) Thursday night. Is this bad?

Thanks Roxie for the info


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Rabbit sized poop is understandable considering he's not eating anything but baby food. Even after he starts eating chicken and rice, you might not see anything for another 24 hours. When does the vet think you can start feeding a bland diet?


----------



## Bethl (Apr 30, 2012)

3doglady. Tonight I fed him canned chicken breast, as the vet said if he holds down baby food this was allowed. But still no BM. Not sure if I should be worried??

She said no rice as of the poison that was announced is in rice now  Instead I am allowed to add his dog food to chicken breast little by little.


----------



## RowRow (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi, I think this is my very first post, but my standard schnauzer puppy (almost 6 months) was spayed on Friday, and has had problems ever since so I share your worry. She vomited 5 times the first night home, then her incision opened and we went back to the vet Monday. He put her on antibiotics, and today (Wednesday) she suddenly began vomiting and did so 10 times in 1-1/2 hours.

He put her on some special canned GI food (3 tablespoons mixed with rice), and told me to carefully increase amount, but no regular kibble for a couple of days. I forgot about the rice issues, and now don't know what to do. I may try the chicken baby food tomorrow. Also, he told me to give her Pepcid AC, and to try probiotics. 

This is my first dog ever, and I am so overwhelmed that I am just about frantic...and exhausted. I hope by now your dog has recovered!!


----------

